# atlas jar



## strongarrow (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a half gallon and a qurt size clear ATLAS strong shoulder mason jar with the zinc lid. Both lids says ATLAS with the Hazle-Atlas symbul. how old are they and how much are they worth


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 12, 2008)

These jars were made over a long period of time, until Hazel-Atlas ceased operations in the 1960's.  Later jars are rounded at the heel.  Redbook lists them at less than a buck apiece in clear.  -Tammy


----------



## strongarrow (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for the info. but how do i tell how old they are?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 6, 2008)

many but not all of the older Atlas jars have ground tops. 

 Jim


----------



## bobclay (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Jim,

 I don't mean to be disagreeable, but I know of no Atlas jars that had ground lips. All are machine made and have smooth lips. Even their early -ATLAS- MASON'S PATENT NOV 30TH 1858, and shoulder seal ATLAS SPECIALS have smooth lips.

 If you know of any Atlas jars with ground lip, please correct me so I can learn. []

 Bob


----------



## cookie (Sep 6, 2008)

Bob-I agree with you...I've never seen an Atlas jar with a ground lip-John


----------

